# 2008 BMW E92 M3 Photoshoot pics



## uracowman (Jun 30, 2009)

Greetings all. I am new to the forums and thought I would share my work. I had a shoot this past sunday evening with a client shooting his Alpine White BMW E92 M3. The vehicle belongs to JC919 over at 6speedonline and I have no idea if he has an account on here or not..maybe... Anywas, I am a corvette guy for life but this car was absolutely superlative by every meaning of the word and makes me wonder. This vehicle came with every single factory option and was an absolute pleasure to both ride in and photograph. I hope you folks enjoyed the pics as much as I enjoyed taken them and editing them. In the future if I get more beamers or heck, any car I will make sure to post it up here. Thanks for your time fellas.

*Please feel free to leave comments as I do appreciate hearing them and is one of the reasons why I love shooting!*

The images below are my most favorite shots from the shoot but you can find the rest of the pics of my Flickr page:

Flickr page: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Final editing time: 13 hours


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

these are soooooooooooooooo nice,,....love em


----------



## uracowman (Jun 30, 2009)

mathjak107 said:


> these are soooooooooooooooo nice,,....love em


thanks alot. Look slike the multimedia section of y'alls forum is pretty sparsely populated :/


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! Great work! :thumbup:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

absolutley stunning pictures omg! amazing


----------



## uracowman (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is one more of my favorites from the shoot. Hope you enjoy this one as well.










And also for those wondering how you get the rolling shots, I use an automotive rig. Here is the image after lightroom, but before photoshop. I hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Uracowman. V e r r r y nice!:thumbup:
How about you hop over to the General forum and read up on the cellphone pic contest and see what you can to with some basic equipment. Keep the Summertime Fun theme in mind. I'll be watching for your entries. Good luck!


----------



## DJEcLeCTiK (Apr 10, 2009)

These pics are [email protected]$$ :thumbup:


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, great pics!


----------



## Spagolli94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice to see some pro stuff on here! It's a reality check for the rest of us wanna be's (like me).


----------



## lochness (Apr 25, 2006)

Awesome stuff...love the 1 with the hat and key on the dirt!


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Great pics. The best part is the CCA license plate :thumbup:


(the car is nice too)


----------



## uracowman (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks alot guys. I will make sure to post every bmw I shoot as long as clients approach me and say they want a shoot. I am shooting Lamborghini Gallardo Nera and Viper GTS within the next two weeks so I will be sure to post those here once I am done.

On a slight side note, I am still in shock at how sparsely populated this multimedia section is. For a forum of *160,000* members, there are only 1,800 picture threads?


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice shots and nice rig! :thumbup:


----------



## ganesht (Sep 9, 2008)

stunning compositions!


----------



## DBall (Jun 28, 2009)

Holy hell... that photography is incredible! Thanks for sharing, man... :thumbup:


----------



## jo59 (Apr 15, 2009)

AH-MAZING:thumbup:

Be sure to post all you're future shoots!


----------



## uracowman (Jun 30, 2009)

As dumb as this sounds.....

Due to popular request from many people, I have sent in the first rolling shot and the sunset shot to bmw AG. Let's hear what hq has to say :/


----------



## bmw-hoya (Sep 11, 2007)

*drooling*


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Absolutely stunning pics!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jummo (Aug 18, 2002)

:wow: Nice pictures!

It's a BMW isn't it?

Thanks for sharing, that's some great work.

jummo


----------



## quatrtz (Jul 8, 2009)

Great Photos, the car is not bad either:thumbup:


----------



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

SWEET pics. Clean your sensor


----------



## peafam69 (Jul 9, 2009)

great work on the phot shoot


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Those pictures are absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:


----------

